# Boy, this medication is powerful



## Pappy (Jun 10, 2014)

Going into my second week with very painful shingles. Don't much feel like doing a damn thing except rest and hurt.  One good thing about the medicine I'm taking is it has helped me grow a new head of hair. Gotta joke around a little, or go bonkers. Pappy


----------



## Michael. (Jun 10, 2014)

.

It is no fun having shingles

You’re more likely to get it if you: 

are over 50 / are under stress / have an illness that weakens your immune system / are receiving chemotherapy or radiotherapy for cancer
are taking treatments that suppress your immune system. 

I guess you know all about it etc.

A few links to sites at our side of the planet.

https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa...les_QA_for_healthcare_professionals_final.pdf


http://www.bupa.co.uk/individuals/health-information/directory/s/shingles

.


----------



## Pam (Jun 10, 2014)

About time for a haircut? 

Sincerely hope the pain will soon subside.


----------



## Pappy (Jun 10, 2014)

Pam said:


> About time for a haircut?
> 
> Sincerely hope the pain will soon subside.



Pam, was cleaning out a drawer when I found my wife's wig from when she had cancer and lost her hair. Couldn't resist the pose.


----------



## Pam (Jun 10, 2014)

:coolthumb:


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 10, 2014)

Really sorry for what you are going through Pappy. .. hope it is all history very soon.

(The long blonde locks take off YEARS ... )


----------

